

How to visit the GooglePlex (Google HQ) - albertom

Hi everyone,
I am a newbie of this forum, but I have found a lot of interesting topics that I'll read and comment.
I am writing to ask you if anyone have visited the GooglePlex in Mountain View and can give me an help me to access in it. I've found this previous topic about it (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1222642) but I haven't friends inside Google. I'll be in San Francisco in August and hope you'll help me to visit it.<p>Thank you so much.
======
albertom
if you have some suggestions I ask you to help me :)

------
albertom
nobody? please help me

